# Newbie Question



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

The only frozen talapia fillets I could find where all frozen together in one bag. Had to thaw the whole package in cold water long enough to separate, repack separatley, and freeze again. 
Whats the latest thinking ? Is re-freezing an health issue ? or any other issue for that matter ?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If you thawed enough to separate them then refroze right away, you're fine.









p.s. Welcome to the site!


----------



## Talonfal (Jul 17, 2010)

what i did with my tilapia is thawed the whole thing, cut it up into pieces and put it on a cookie sheet without the pieces touching and re froze it. then once it was froze i put it in ziplock bags. If you cut it up and try to refreeze it in a bag instead of the tray they will all freeze back together.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree with p man. if i get a bag a bit to frozen for whatever reason i thaw it just a bit so i can seperate then then repack them in portions so they cant refreze back together. I keep a bunch little ziplock bags of food rather then one big bag of food so it all doesnt freeze together

^talonfal beat me to it he pretty much does the same thing as me. i generally keep mayby 2 feedings per bag and probably have a couple months worth of food in a rubermaid containor. I find its easier to store and i can feed differnt thigns in the same feeding as i can easily get a coupel pieces of shrimp and mayby some tilapia rather then just doing all one of the other.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, your suggestions are very helpful.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

One other thing to note. Read the bags and make sure that you're not buying any fillets with preservatives in them or that have been seasoned. That's the reason that I like to buy it buy the pound from the deli/seafood section.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Freezing food doesn't hurt it's nutritional value. So from a nutritional standpoint it doesn't really matter, but some fish don't seem to eat freezer burnt food. If the fish eats it, you're fine.

Also if you burn it too bad the tilapia will float even after being thawed. If it ever gets that bad it's best to toss it IMO.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the additional good points.


----------

